
Inventor thinks Bluetooth is unsuitable for Corona-app - smartbit
https://www.computable.nl/artikel/nieuws/security/6919575/250449/uitvinder-vindt-bluetooth-ongeschikt-voor-corona-app.html
======
bradknowles
Try:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computable.nl%2Fartikel%2Fnieuws%2Fsecurity%2F6919575%2F250449%2Fuitvinder-
vindt-bluetooth-ongeschikt-voor-corona-app.html)

------
bradknowles
Article is in Dutch. You’ll want to use a translator, if you can’t read Dutch.

